

Show HN: AngularJS responsive room search engine - jinder
http://kangaroom.co.uk/

======
ultrafez
I like it a lot. It would be useful to be able to shrink/hide the "Results"
pane so as to be able to view the map almost full-screen; at certain window
sizes, the Results pane takes up nearly 50% of the screen.

I will soon be flat-hunting, and I'll definitely give Kangaroom a try.

Edit: it's also nice to see something UK-specific for once :)

------
jinder
I'm the author - just thought I'd see what HN's thoughts and feedback are.
It's a fully responsive, retina-capable, AngularJS web application.

~~~
beethousand
Did you use angular seed or did you create your own structure?

------
thoughtpalette
Beautiful, is this UK specific? I tried Chicago, IL to no avail ;}

~~~
jinder
Yes, it's UK specific... for now!

